# hole in my tire can it be saved?



## genius1265 (Nov 6, 2009)

I have brand newish training tires (only like 4-5 rides on them). I hit a rock ever so perfectly that it sliced a small hole in my sidewall. The tires are wirebead if it makes a difference. I didnt realize that their was a hole untill I replaced the tube and checked the tire, but when its filled a small pebble sized hole is exposed by the protruding tube. Here's my idea, and Im looking for better ones. Put a small pieced of duct tape over the hole on the inside. and from the outside add a little bit of super glue. I really dont want to buy another new tire but I will if I have to. And just so were clear the hole is in the sidewall of the tire.


----------



## Ghost234 (Jun 1, 2010)

my race tires (Vittoria corsa 320 TPI) had a similar problem. I used a tube patch to cover the inside and then used a touch of super glue on the outside. I've since raced with them at least 20-30 times and haven't had any issues. 


Also make sure that the tire with the hole in it is on your rear, just in case.


----------



## genius1265 (Nov 6, 2009)

Ghost234 said:


> my race tires (Vittoria corsa 320 TPI) had a similar problem. I used a tube patch to cover the inside and then used a touch of super glue on the outside. I've since raced with them at least 20-30 times and haven't had any issues.
> 
> 
> Also make sure that the tire with the hole in it is on your rear, just in case.


Yes it is a rear tire. So it sounds like my plan is semi solid. Thank you.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Add-on.*

Take a look at the area every so often to make sure there's no visible bulge and there are no loose threads. If you start seeing a bulge and/or loose threads, reinforce with Tyvek (or something similar) and/or glue down the threads. If the bulge grows in spite of the reinforcement, start thinking about a new tire.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Not likely the duct tape and superglue will work. Duct tape is really not stiff enough to form an effecive boot. Ghost's solution sounds better. A tube patch is much thicker and stiffer, thus will not push through the hole in the tire.


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

or use a piece of an old tube you may have lying around to serve as a boot.


----------



## genius1265 (Nov 6, 2009)

It is a very small hole. like i said size of a pebble when the tube is inflated and stretching it out. I thought duct tape because I have seen people make studded mtb tires for winter using screws and then placing duct tape over the inside of the tube. But yeah I definetly have some old tube lying around that I can use. Im gonna secure that SOB for sure.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

In addition to a patch/boot on the inside, I've used GOOP on the outside to fix cuts. It wears very well so the cut stays covered about as long as the tire rubber lasts.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Sounds like you'll be just fine. Just put something (Ive used dollar bills. My MTB still has a one in its tire) between the tire and tube to keep the tube from coming through. If you start to get flats more often then you'll know why and should replace the tire at that point.


----------



## Speed_Metal (Feb 9, 2004)

a quick, on-the-road, method is the 1-dollar-bill patch
i've ridden a couple hundred miles on a folded over dollar bill

here's my permanent patch:
materials needed: 
piece of Fed-X style tyvek paper
piece of casing from an old bicycle tire 
piece of bicycle tire rubber tread 
(i've found that vittoria tires separate rather easily, the tread from the casing)
super-crazy-glue

glue the casing patch on the inside of the tire
glue the piece of tyvek over the patch
cut out a piece of rubber that fits the hole and glue it in

good luck


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Milk carton plastic*

cut out a boot of that stuff and then glue in inside and then the goop stuff on the outside. No chance of thr tube ever bulging thru the sidewall.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

ARP said:


> cut out a boot of that stuff and then glue in inside and then the goop stuff on the outside. No chance of thr tube ever bulging thru the sidewall.


 Plastic milk carton? Have you used that method? I'd be worried that the tube would rub on the edge of the plastic and eventually wear a hole in it.


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Rub?*

that tube I doubt will move(especially if it is glued in) with about 110psi of tube pushing against it.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Tubes? No*



orangeclymer said:


> or use a piece of an old tube you may have lying around to serve as a boot.


If the tube is protruding now, a second layer of inner tube will still likely bulge significantly. To boot a tire you need something that won't stretch. Tyvek (the white synthetic paper of FedEx envelopes) works quite well, and you can fold multiple layers to get the needed strength. If you want, you can glue it to the inside of the tire so it stays in place in case you need to change the tube for a flat. 

Superglue or ShoeGoo will help hold the tire sidewall together, but it is the boot inside that prevents the bulge. And even with a good boot, the tire may still bulge a little but you won't get a flat from the inner tube protruding.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

I've found the best way to patch a sidewall cut/hole is with a Park Emergency Tire Boot. Don't let the name fool you; my experience has been these things are practically a permanent fix.

I've also had good luck with gluing a tube patch on the inside of the sidewall.

As far as emergency, on the road repairs, the dollar bill trick already mentioned is good for sidewall cuts, but don't think it'll last long if you develop a hole in the tread section. I mistakenly rode a rear tire down to the threads and got a flat. I threw a dollar bill under the worn out tread section and gingerly rode home. The fix lasted maybe 3 miles, until I wore through the dollar bill as well. I then put 2 dollar bills under there and that nursed me the 10 remaining miles. This was a rear tire, and IF I was smart, I would have swapped the front and rear tires on the spot. Since the front tire sees no torque loads, a worn through front tire with a dollar boot likely would have gotten me home. You live and learn.


----------

